# Hentai



## DarkStriker (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Sep 21, 2011)

what's to love?


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 21, 2011)

Isnt it so cute


----------



## Narayan (Sep 21, 2011)

no. it isn't.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 21, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> no. it isn't.


You aren't!
(? ???)


----------



## Paarish (Sep 21, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you just insult my beloved Narayan!?


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 21, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take those guys and have fun with them in your corner


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Sep 21, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Spoiler


nice pic.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 21, 2011)

Was funnier when Minox_IX did it.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 21, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Was funnier when Minox_IX did it.


I should make a thread on why i hate VA


Spoiler



Volt-ampere.. Physics.. so troublesome



Im just an attention whore okey?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 21, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you wanna Narayan?


----------



## Narayan (Sep 21, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Sep 21, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quiet you! You had your chance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Jokes I love you really! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Have we turned this hentai thread into a yaoi one yet?


----------



## Narayan (Sep 21, 2011)

PurpleEyesOfDeath said:
			
		

>


3some?


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 21, 2011)

*hmph* 
Im going to BLOW UP JUPITAR....
sorry Im usualy calm Im just 


Spoiler



ABSOLUTLY LIVD!!!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 21, 2011)

PurpleEyesOfDeath said:
			
		

> *hmph*
> Im going to BLOW UP JUPITAR....
> sorry Im usualy calm Im just
> 
> ...


I think we should follow Narayan's advice and have a "ménage à trois "


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 21, 2011)

or not....

Lets not.

*leaves thread*


----------



## Paarish (Sep 21, 2011)

PurpleEyesOfDeath said:
			
		

> or not....
> 
> Lets not.
> 
> *leaves thread*


dammit so close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can carry on talking about hentai now
Look! I'll post some ecchi for you so this thread will be on topic:


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Sep 21, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Look! I'll post some ecchi for you so this thread will be on topic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


i still like it.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 21, 2011)

I want it to go in Yuri directon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Sep 21, 2011)

i too, love yuri. but p1ng and vulpes might suddenly show up...

we need RiderLeangle


----------



## wasim (Sep 21, 2011)

why am i here again ?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 21, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> why am i here again ?


free hentai


----------



## wasim (Sep 21, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i came expecting one


----------



## Narayan (Sep 21, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you see the first post?


----------



## wasim (Sep 21, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted the other HenTai


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 21, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> i wanted the other HenTai


Its still the same HenTie!


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 21, 2011)

Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 21, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i too, love yuri. but p1ng and vulpes might suddenly show up...



You rang?

Keep it relatively clean, folks.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 21, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 21, 2011)

FLUB BUB


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2011)

Needs more yaoi, maybe a catboy or two or ten


----------



## RiderLeangle (Sep 21, 2011)

I sub actual hentai... 
Not even joking... XD


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 21, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Needs more yaoi, maybe a catboy or two or ten


FLUB BUB :3
Why don't you put your own catboy yaoi? (JK it's not for some on the temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 21, 2011)

Misleading thread title.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the staff here are meanies and won't let me post my nudes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(?°-°)???? ( ?°?°)? ???


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 21, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Misleading thread title.


Then, let's make it relevant.


Spoiler: me making thread title relevant


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Ecchi, they're just files named hentai -_-

This thread has real hentai.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're are all the same......just stay away from yaoi.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> They're are all the same......just stay away from yaoi.


Yaoi is better, you're just jelly


Spoiler: real hentai should be gay hentai


----------



## Nujui (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## GameWinner (Sep 21, 2011)

What about Yuri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 21, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Needs more yuri, maybe a catgirl or two or hundred


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Needs more yaoi, maybe a catboy or two or hundred


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

omg.. sailor moon!


----------



## pistone (Sep 22, 2011)

you should all be ashamed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you want hentai just go and search on


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 22, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP5JMnNE54U[/youtube]
What about some *Vegetai*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 22, 2011)

Welp, I believe we all see where this is going. It seems quite familiar.
You pushed it this far so I'm gonna push it a liiiittle bit further, 
and the next guy pushes it a liiiittle bit further 
and all of a sudden we're giving gynecological exams through gauze. 

Nope. We're not doing it again.


----------

